# Personal Testimonies



## A5pointer (Sep 26, 2007)

How do you all see them? Specifically in an evagelistic focus. You know the kind, I was empty, I was down on my luck, Now I am fulfilled, Happy, etc. Specifically do you know of any thoughts reformed theologins and evangelists had about this? I do not think most of what we see in modern evangelicalism is appropriate.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 26, 2007)

Most of what we hear in modern day christianity is suspect, but I do enjoy hearing a good testimony. Any truly saved person should be ready to give an answer for the hope that lieth within him. The Psalms say "let the redeemed of the Lord say so".


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 26, 2007)

It seems that the means God has designed for evangelism is to call out the visible church by the ministry of the word. 

I believe that two questions in particular from the Shorter Catechism speak to this issue:

*Q. 89. How is the Word made effectual to salvation?
*A. The Spirit of God maketh the reading, but especially the preaching, of the Word, an effectual means of convincing and converting sinners, and of building them up in holiness and comfort, through faith, unto salvation.

*Q. 90. How is the Word to be read and heard, that it may become effectual to salvation?*
A. That the Word may become effectual to salvation, we must attend thereunto with diligence, preparation, and prayer; receive it with faith and love, lay it up in our hearts, and practice it in our lives.

I don't see "personal testimonies" playing a role in this. I'm also reminded of the account of the rich man and Lazarus in Luke 16 -

"Then he said, I pray thee therefore, father, that thou wouldest send him to my father's house:
"For I have five brethren; that he may testify unto them, lest they also come into this place of torment.
"Abraham saith unto him, They have Moses and the prophets; let them hear them.
"And he said, Nay, father Abraham: but if one went unto them from the dead, they will repent.
"And he said unto him, If they hear not Moses and the prophets, neither will they be persuaded, though one rose from the dead."
-- Luke 16:27-31 (A.V.)


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 26, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> It seems that the means God has designed for evangelism is to call out the visible church by the ministry of the word.
> 
> I believe that two questions in particular from the Shorter Catechism speak to this issue:
> 
> ...




I'm not sure if I understand you brother. If someone asks you about your faith should you tell them about it and why you believe it or just invite them to church?


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 26, 2007)

People at this time in the US, and other people in other parts of the world, are very resistant when it comes to "being preached at"; yet many are open to hearing how GOd has changed our life. Thus, personal testimony is an inofeensive way to speak of Jesus.

Also, in some foreign countries prosyletization is illegal. BUt speaking of one;'s own experience is not. Thus personal testimony is a way of evangelziing when restrictions are in place.

The blind man who was healed also gives us another example, "I know that I was blind an now I see."


----------



## JBaldwin (Sep 26, 2007)

> Originally posted by *Jaybird0823 *It seems that the means God has designed for evangelism is to call out the visible church by the ministry of the word.
> 
> I believe that two questions in particular from the Shorter Catechism speak to this issue:
> 
> ...



Paul, the apostle, gave his "testimony" (Acts 23). He gave his entire conversion story including his life prior to his conversion. This would lead me to believe that there is absolutely nothing wrong with sharing your testimony when it will bring glory to God and perhaps support the Words from Scripture you are using in witnessing to others. Paul also cited other bits of personal testimony which are scattered throughout the New Testmament.


----------



## A5pointer (Sep 27, 2007)

JBaldwin said:


> > Originally posted by *Jaybird0823 *It seems that the means God has designed for evangelism is to call out the visible church by the ministry of the word.
> >
> > I believe that two questions in particular from the Shorter Catechism speak to this issue:
> >
> ...



Paul was on trial for his life, I think it would be a stretch to consider the account a model for evangelism.


----------



## A5pointer (Sep 27, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> People at this time in the US, and other people in other parts of the world, are very resistant when it comes to "being preached at"; yet many are open to hearing how GOd has changed our life. *Thus, personal testimony is an inofeensive way to speak of Jesus.*
> Also, in some foreign countries prosyletization is illegal. BUt speaking of one;'s own experience is not. Thus personal testimony is a way of evangelziing when restrictions are in place.
> 
> The blind man who was healed also gives us another example, "I know that I was blind an now I see."




That is the whole point, the Gospel is an offense, we get into trouble when we start to de-fang the Gospel.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 27, 2007)

Rev 12:11 And they overcame him by the blood of the Lamb, and by the word of their testimony; and they loved not their lives unto the death.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 27, 2007)

I think the problem with some "testimonies" is that they tend to obscure the true object of faith. We are commanded to be prepared to testify concerning the hope that lies within us. The hope that lies within us is the belief that we are united, by faith, in the death and resurrection of Jesus Christ. It is a historical event. It lies outside of us. Certainly there is a transformative effect to our union with Christ but it is not "a changed life" that is our testimony.

Every religion has the stories of transformed lives. Listen to Tom Cruise wax rhapsodic about what Scientology did for him.

What all other religions lack is testimony of the Son of God coming in the form of man to die for sinners in their stead and save all those who place their trust in Him.

Now, certainly, we ought not fear to mention the joy and hope and transformation that brings but the reason a person ought to trust in Christ is not "because Rich has such a good life and I want a good life like Rich" but because "the Son of God came to die for sinners and save all those who trust in Him...."


----------



## A5pointer (Sep 27, 2007)

Well put...........


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 27, 2007)

I was attempting to address the typical "personal testimony" described by the O.P. Evangelism is a broad term and it might have helped to ask how the O.P. was using it. I am also in agreement with the O.P. as far as the abuses of this type of thing in the modern church.



Blueridge Baptist said:


> I'm not sure if I understand you brother. If someone asks you about your faith should you tell them about it and why you believe it or just invite them to church?


 
"But sanctify the Lord God in your hearts: and be ready always to give an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you with meekness and fear:" -- I Peter 3:15 (AV).

Tell them about my faith in that sense, certainly. That is very different from the typical "rags to riches", "down and out to on top of things", radical personality change stories you hear, for example. Or the ones that go on and on graphically describing "what I was into before I was saved."

We are required also to do this on being received into church membership - Acknowledging ourselves to be sinners, condemned, without hope except in the mercy of God in Jesus Christ. That we receive and rest upon him alone, as he is offered in the Gospel and that we purpose, in humble reliance upon him to live as becomes those who follow him.



JBaldwin said:


> Paul, the apostle, gave his "testimony" (Acts 23). He gave his entire conversion story including his life prior to his conversion. This would lead me to believe that there is absolutely nothing wrong with sharing your testimony when it will bring glory to God and perhaps support the Words from Scripture you are using in witnessing to others. Paul also cited other bits of personal testimony which are scattered throughout the New Testmament.


 
I certainly agree with the idea of giving testimony when it will bring glory to God, as described in I Peter. Paul was speaking with apostolic authority and was on trial. He was also being asked to give an account of the hope that was in him, and he did it with meekness and fear.


----------



## Raj (Sep 28, 2007)

Testimony is an account of what God has done for me in Christ Jesus. And when somebody asks for it, I should be ready to tell it humbly, with an intention that it will glorify God (You did not choose me but I have chosen you) and not me.

When I meet my friends and relatives, the first thing they ask, Why did you become a Christian? Why did you change your religion?

Testimony must include the gospel, and the grace of God.

Jesus said to a man, Go and tell your family what God has done for you.


----------

